# Steve Nash is Loyal? Go figure.



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

So everyone's heard about how loyal Steve Nash is to the Suns and stuff like that. But what I don't understand is how he can be so loyal to his basketball team, and yet he was disloyal to his wife. His priorities are strange, definitely.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Haven't read anything about his married life.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

there's all this crap about a black baby,
but its almost definite that nash cheated on his wife.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

he's divorced now I believe.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Who cares?


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

its just interesting, is all. I mean, he's completely, ridiculously, stubbornly loyal to his team, yet not to his wife.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah its w/e. Not my business.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

I suppose so.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It's not loyalty, it's professionalism.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

FaNashtic said:


> its just interesting, is all.


Not really.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

Floods said:


> Not really.


I meant to say that I find it interesting. It's alright, I get that you guys don't give two stuffs hahaha. 
And I suppose it sort of professionalism, but why would professionalism keep him in a place like Phoenix where they're practically begging for him to leave?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

We don't want him to leave because we don't like him.. We want him to go to have the best shot at winning. He deserves that much. If he wants to stay he can stay obviously. The front office wants to keep him here anyways.

He isn't winning here, so if he can get to a contender and we can get something that can at least aid in getting this team back to being highly competitive... I'm all for it.


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

chilltown said:


> We don't want him to leave because we don't like him.. We want him to go to have the best shot at winning. He deserves that much. If he wants to stay he can stay obviously. The front office wants to keep him here anyways.
> 
> He isn't winning here, so if he can get to a contender and we can get something that can at least aid in getting this team back to being highly competitive... I'm all for it.


Yeah I know, but him leaving is the best thing for him, or really the Suns, and yet he still stays on.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

contract isn't up. I'm sure when it is up, if he still feels like playing he will go elsewhere.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

He can cheat on his wife and have as many half black babies that he wants if he comes to Indiana, I don't care.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

if it wasn't for pussy cats we would all be scientists right now....


----------



## FaNashtic (Jan 16, 2012)

Gonzo said:


> He can cheat on his wife and have as many half black babies that he wants if he comes to Indiana, I don't care.


well thats the point, isn't it


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

A large percentage of NBA players are definitely not loyal to their wives. It's just how it works.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

'almost definite' that he cheated on his wife? So it's not even certain(let alone anybody's business) if he did and you are saying that he isn't loyal?

Ridiculous. Has nothing to do with the Suns, Nash can bang whoever, and however many girls, he wants.


----------

